# 12" new york



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

march 2 2009.....long island new york not the Best pics but i was busy working and forgot about the camera


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I heard you guys got hammered


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

great pics....that was a fun storm


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

where on the island


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Pretty much the whole island , more in the middle and to the west. Im on the north shore and we saw about 12 as well. Ended up with 20 hrs straight with the town then off to my drives. Back to work today, gonna sleep like a rock tonight. Bring it on!!!!!


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice pics!


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i worked in bethpage long island but we had about 12" all over the island....this was one of the better storms in years....wish they were all like this one..payup


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I hear ya there, after the first 12 hrs I forgot about being tired and just kept scraping. We could use a couple of these each year!!$$


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I plowed for Islip Town for 16.5 hours. What a great storm light and flully snow.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawnproslawncar;764512 said:


> I heard you guys got hammered


Yes we did.



docsgmc;764673 said:


> i worked in bethpage long island but we had about 12" all over the island....this was one of the better storms in years....wish they were all like this one..payup


I think i saw you, were you on sunrise hwy? Wish it was too.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*great pics doc nice piles too*


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

The best part was that there weren't many cars on the road... Suffolk had a snow emergency


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i was on sunrise heading east....i had to go to bethpage


----------

